# Blue theme litter - Demi & Blue



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather - this is soooo exciting!!!
I wish I was ready for another pup 
Demi is beautiful and Blue is so handsome, they are sure to produce gorgeous pups!!!
We'll be on pins and needles waiting for the stork to come


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So exciting! I love the pics you have been posting on fb of her growing belly  

We'll keep you, the ma and pa(w) in our thoughts over the next few days and hope for a safe and quick whelp!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

the pics on FB don't really show how porky she is...either we have BIG puppies OR there are a few more than expected  I would love it if we had an even split of 3-3 ( if we truly get 6!) probably too much to hope for! LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful litter this will be! If I ever find myself wanting another puppy, I would just love to have one of yours Heather.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

our very happy parents to be:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> What a beautiful litter this will be! If I ever find myself wanting another puppy, I would just love to have one of yours Heather.


Awe thanks Mar! I would even be very happy to hand deliver to California!


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

What a gorgous pair, your pups will be beautiful


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!!!!!! Hoping Demi has a safe and easy delivery.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am with Marlene!! I so wish I was getting a pup from this gorgeous pair!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Once Tyson grows up, I want a pup from one of your future litters, preferably one of Blue's pups! :bowl:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Demi and Blue are gorgeous!!! Can't wait for pics of the babies. 

I agree with Marlene and Jo. I would just love, love, love one of your pups, Heather.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

I loved your website, your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> Once Tyson grows up, I want a pup from one of your future litters, preferably one of Blue's pups! :bowl:


Ah! thank you  Blue is very special to me :--crazy_love: I am very excited to see what is produced in this litter...this combo combines my two heart dogs -Adi granddaughter to a Tauri son!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

PS: Adi got very excited this morning as I was setting up the whelping box! She KNOWS when puppies are coming! As I looked at her dear gray face I realized these are her "great-grandbabies"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

arcane said:


> PS: Adi got very excited this morning as I was setting up the whelping box! She KNOWS when puppies are coming! As I looked at her dear gray face I realized these are her "great-grandbabies"



So sweet.. Adi is such a special girl.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, my liitle boy Blue all growed up.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, I was just a little curious - any Boston pups in the future???
If the timing's not right for Blue, it may be right for Boston


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, I was just a little curious - any Boston pups in the future???
> If the timing's not right for Blue, it may be right for Boston


actually I am in the planning stages of Boston to Piper ...as I LOVED the TURN theme puppies, I think I'll try Tauri's daughter to the Bos ..I need to get her hips/elbows done in the very near future and may plan this litter for spring of 2011


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

arcane said:


> actually I am in the planning stages of Boston to Piper ...as I LOVED the TURN theme puppies, I think I'll try Tauri's daughter to the Bos ..I need to get her hips/elbows done in the very near future and may plan this litter for spring of 2011


Now that timing would be perfect!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

as well ..I am planning to breed Blue to Teal - Sept of 2010


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow what gorgeous dogs! They're going to produce some beautiful puppies. How exciting that they're almost here.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh they are both beautiful/handsome!! The puppies are going to be gorgeous!! Good luck and I cant wait to start seeing puppy pictures!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I am excited!!!! Some brand new wee pups to watch grow up. Fingers crossed for a quick birth and great health for mom and pups.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this thread for some time. 

Christine and I have already purchased a leash and collar in expectation of the puppy. Can you tell were excited? Also, I think we've bought about 2-3 dog training/golden retriever books, looked up food, etc.

I can't wait.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Blue is spectacular, and Demi comes from such a special mom and grandmother- the pups will have big paws to fill. Will you keep one?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

IceZero said:


> I've been looking forward to this thread for some time.
> 
> Christine and I have already purchased a leash and collar in expectation of the puppy. Can you tell were excited? Also, I think we've bought about 2-3 dog training/golden retriever books, looked up food, etc.
> 
> I can't wait.


You are lucky to be getting one of these pups! I hope you understand what that means though - you will be responsible for providing us LOTS of pictures on here of another beautiful Arcane pup as it grows up!! (Heather I hope you put that in your puppy contracts )




arcane said:


> actually I am in the planning stages of Boston to Piper ...as I LOVED the TURN theme puppies, I think I'll try Tauri's daughter to the Bos ..I need to get her hips/elbows done in the very near future and may plan this litter for spring of 2011


I love love love that Piper girl of yours - she is beautiful! Fall 2011... that only gives me about 18 months time to convince Jay that we need a 2nd dog!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They're going to be gorgeous get! Both dogs are just stunning. Blue- what can I say, Hubba-hubba-hubba!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Boston and Piper - Spring 2011 - that would put Timber at 2 1/2 years old!
A perfect age to be a big brother


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather...this is so exciting!!  I can't wait to see pictures of these beautiful puppies that are coming so very soon! Both Blue and Demi are beautiful. Wishing a quick and easy delivery, and healthy, beautiful babies!:smooch:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I loved the Turn thread...will be looking forward to a long Blue/Demi thread with of course lots of pictures! Those puppies will be gorgeous!


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

esSJay said:


> You are lucky to be getting one of these pups! I hope you understand what that means though - you will be responsible for providing us LOTS of pictures on here of another beautiful Arcane pup as it grows up!! (Heather I hope you put that in your puppy contracts )


No worries. That will be part of my own personal agenda. No contract needed. Btw, I've been secretly stalking Molson. He's such a sweet dog and looks like a big goof ball.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

IceZero said:


> No worries. That will be part of my own personal agenda. No contract needed. Btw, I've been secretly stalking Molson. He's such a sweet dog and looks like a big goof ball.


Glad to hear of your agenda! haha

And thanks for the comments on Molson, he is a pretty sweet boy!  I'll pass it on to him!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Blue is very handsome, Im sure the litter is going to be a very special one .


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

IceZero said:


> I've been looking forward to this thread for some time.
> 
> Christine and I have already purchased a leash and collar in expectation of the puppy. Can you tell were excited? Also, I think we've bought about 2-3 dog training/golden retriever books, looked up food, etc.
> 
> I can't wait.


 
I TOTALLY know what the waiting period is like! We have a Turn pup who would've been Heather's last litter prior to this. 

Got a name picked out yet?

I pass the torch of posting Arcane pup pictures on to you


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Heather, is anyone from the forum getting a pup from this litter? I have been pretty MIA from the forum lately, but I will definitely be checking for updates on this litter. You know I just adore your dogs!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I see on Facebook that the puppies are coming! 3 boys so far!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I see on Facebook that the puppies are coming! 3 boys so far!


6 boys total. All gorgeously dark, like dad!


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Ohh man... So excited. Just got the e-mail from Heather!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Boys boys boys!*

thanks All...I woke at 3 am and did a head count! thought one lil man had lost his ribbon, counted and recounted ...rubbed my eyes ...yup another BOY!!!!!! this is just unbelievable 7 Baby BLUES! I am very pleased Andrei & Christine will take a male!


this was taken quickly last evening when there were 6 ...Ill get updated ones today once demi is bathed and re-settled


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG!!! This is soooo exciting!!!
And Boys!!! I Love Boys!!!
Keep those pics coming


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to go Demi!!! Glad that everything went well! That's crazy to have 7 BOYS! 

So how many are spoken for, Heather? Did you have any owners that signed up for a female?


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Way to go Demi!!! Glad that everything went well! That's crazy to have 7 BOYS!
> 
> So how many are spoken for, Heather? Did you have any owners that signed up for a female?


We originally signed up for a female after Christine fell in love with Demi. But it wasn't the decision to end all. We already had names picked out for either a boy or a girl. Plus Blue is just so gorgeous. How can you miss out on have a puppy from this litter.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Way to go Demi!!! Glad that everything went well! That's crazy to have 7 BOYS!
> 
> So how many are spoken for, Heather? Did you have any owners that signed up for a female?


I had 2 firm reservations for girls ...as I was expecting a smaller litter I did keep a few on *pending arrival* Andrei & Christine have changed over to a boy, and my one other family is yet to get back to me ...at this point I may have them all spoken for...as I had some boy reserves as well ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Arcane's Rhapsody In Blue (Gershwin, Joplin)
Arcane's Tangled Up In Blue (Dylan)
Arcane's Blue Bayou
Arcane's Devil And The Deep Blue Sea
Arcane's In the Blue Gardens ( Gatsby)
Arcane's Blue Blood- (Royal)
Arcane's True Blue- (Loyal)
Arcane Blue's Clues
Arcane's Blue Yonder


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

IceZero said:


> We originally signed up for a female after Christine fell in love with Demi. But it wasn't the decision to end all. We already had names picked out for either a boy or a girl. Plus Blue is just so gorgeous. How can you miss out on have a puppy from this litter.


I love that Blue boy! You can't go wrong with one of his sons  Glad you made the switch - boys rock!



arcane said:


> I had 2 firm reservations for girls ...as I was expecting a smaller litter I did keep a few on *pending arrival* Andrei & Christine have changed over to a boy, and my one other family is yet to get back to me ...at this point I may have them all spoken for...as I had some boy reserves as well ...


That's great to hear! Hopefully the other family will be happy with a boy


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Alright IceZero, spill on your name  

That was one of the fun parts of gettin' our girl! Trying to make her call name jive with her reg. name.

I like Ljilly's True Blue suggestion. Makes me go all tingly.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Feeling fresher  Day 1*

Momma Demi and BOYS! after her bath! Me next!!!! : 

PS: My other girl family has said they will also take a boy!!!!!  They also have our "Duke" who will make an awesome Big Bro!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Demi and Blue (beautiful parents)!!!! I'd love one of those babies as well...........

I love the Blue Bayou suggestion......and just call him Bayou (unique).

esSJay is right........boys rock (I have 3 of them)!!!

LOVE THOSE PICTURES!!!


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Luci said:


> Alright IceZero, spill on your name
> 
> That was one of the fun parts of gettin' our girl! Trying to make her call name jive with her reg. name.
> 
> I like Ljilly's True Blue suggestion. Makes me go all tingly.


We'll the registered name is going to be "Arcane's Into The Blue". The call name is up in the air for now.

So far we have Apollo, but we're still looking.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, the pups are gorgeous! I love the coloring 
They are sure to grow up to be beautiful boys!

To those of you getting a "Blue" puppy, Congratulations!!!
We want lots of pictures - remember, those of us without puppies are living vicariously through you


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

All boys, WOW! They are just beautiful!

Congrats to you and momma Demi.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, - what are the chances of you have a "Blue Theme" for your litter, and then having ALL boys!! 

They are adorable!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Be still my heart!!!  Can't wait to watch those babies grow!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

IceZero said:


> We'll the registered name is going to be "Arcane's Into The Blue". The call name is up in the air for now.
> 
> So far we have Apollo, but we're still looking.


Ooh, I love those names! Great choice


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Heather, what a beeyootiful passle 'o' pups! Their color!!!!
Beautiful parents, I see Fallon in Demi's face:smooch:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

moverking said:


> Heather, what a beeyootiful passle 'o' pups! Their color!!!!
> Beautiful parents, I see Fallon in Demi's face:smooch:


tears!!!!!!!! thank you! :smooch: you don't know the mixed emotions I felt through Demi's pregnancy and whelping...now watching her care for her brood...she is clearly her mothers daughter :--heart: I know her momma was/is with her  & my dear sweet Adi is now a GREAT - Grandma!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulatons!!!7 is a lucky number, so 7 little Blues??? Must be fate. I like the name Apollo, God of the Sun.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my, Heather! I looove those dark little babies! Demi did a great job - congratulations to you all!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*colors*

all the boys have gained  just a fyi post...we have a blue, black, hunter green, yellow, red, lime & No mark boy!!!! so as they grow you can once again voice your Favs!!!  Thanks Jill for more very good name choices!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love all Jill's name suggestions! and Apollo was our Selka's daddy's name.

So envious of the families who will take home these gorgeous sweet boys!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Heather... congratulations on the babies!!! I was soo hoping that our friends would have gotten in on this litter... it would have been really nice to have a nephew in town. Glad that all went well... they look sooo darn cute!! Makes me want another... well sort of lol!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on a beautiful litter of little boys! Demi looks like a wonderful Momma and I'm sure Blue is a proud Daddy today.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

The RED boy is so cute. Seems to be our favourite so far.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Heather... congratulations on the babies!!! I was soo hoping that our friends would have gotten in on this litter... it would have been really nice to have a nephew in town. Glad that all went well... they look sooo darn cute!! Makes me want another... well sort of lol!!!


thanks guys! sheesh thats is true! Sawyer is a nephew!!!!! wow...is there a head spinning emoticon! :


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

IceZero said:


> We'll the registered name is going to be "Arcane's Into The Blue". The call name is up in the air for now.
> 
> So far we have Apollo, but we're still looking.


How about a call name of Neptune?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 2*

Demi & her boys! they are all doing really well!  this photo is a little better for lighting and shows the colors of the boys more clearly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Forever in Blue Jeans, call him Denim or Denny for short!

Lovely babies, Demi looks so content.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love that name Mylissyk!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 4*

the "BOYS" are growing! pigment is coming in nicely and I am liking how heads seem to be looking!!! I applied wider ribbons this am , so they should be more visible in photos! 

as a group of boys should they are all wrestling over certain spots on the milk bar!!!! lol  God help me @ 7 wks!!!! :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just seeing them since we've been out of town. WOW! They're all gorgeous... love the coloring. I have a huge case of puppy envy!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooooh they are sooo cute! Their colouring is beautiful. 
Hunter green seems to like hanging out on his own!  Aw, those boys are going to be so much "FUN" in a couple of weeks!

(and by "fun" I mean work! )


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!
They always remind me of "house hippos" when they are that age


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - I just love those wrinkle little faces!!! - They are just TOOOO Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

arcane said:


> the "BOYS" are growing! pigment is coming in nicely and I am liking how heads seem to be looking!!! I applied wider ribbons this am , so they should be more visible in photos!
> 
> as a group of boys should they are all wrestling over certain spots on the milk bar!!!! lol  God help me @ 7 wks!!!! :


They are all so cute. Our favourite so far is the RED boy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, those faces...how can they grow so much in a matter of days? Must be real good milk!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

IceZero said:


> They are all so cute. Our favourite so far is the RED boy.


RED is one of the darker boys!  Lime too and Green ...I am taking notes!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh... those little wrinkly faces... seriously difficult to not get a case of GGMP!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh gosh... those little wrinkly faces... seriously difficult to not get a case of GGMP!!!!


ok I'll bite! what is GGMP?!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh sorry... it's "gotta get me a pup" :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 6*

LOVIN' these boys!!!!!!:--heart: although they are a noisy bunch!!!! yappin even while attached!!!!! LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! They all look so great.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw look at that black boy, he's a little porker eh?

Yellow and Red are so sweet! But so are blue and lime and green!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Aw look at that black boy, he's a little porker eh?
> 
> Yellow and Red are so sweet! But so are blue and lime and green!!


Hunter Green is the biggest, although the other boys are not far behind! they are FAT roly poly puppies...obviously Mom has good milk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think that there is anything cuter than an golden pup - well, other than multiple golden pups


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Aw look at that black boy, he's a little porker eh?
> 
> Yellow and Red are so sweet! But so are blue and lime and green!!


Back off! Black boy is mine


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Back off! Black boy is mine


you girls kill me : nana naaaaaana nnnaaaa 

for the next 6 weeks they are ALL MINE!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

But Heather. . . .


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

These are just about the most darling puppies I have ever seen! Their coloring is just gorgeous, taking after mom and dad!!


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Dibs on the RED one. RED ONE IS MINE... SO BACK OFF EVERYONE... LOL.. J/k... I can't believe how big they've gotten in just 5 days.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am Christine, Andrei's girlfriend, and I just wanted to introduce myself to all I've been watching this thread over the past couple of weeks, and I am so excited that the puppies are HERE Oh by the way Heather, the puppies are all beautiful, but I'm with Andrei, the red one is my favorite.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

The puppies look great! I can't get over the cute factor!!!!! 

What a fun litter theme!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

IceZero said:


> Dibs on the RED one. RED ONE IS MINE... SO BACK OFF EVERYONE... LOL.. J/k... I can't believe how big they've gotten in just 5 days.


ha ha I can just see the open house ...may be a downright brawl! what is cute is that so far each of my reservations has picked a different FAV! let's see if they remain consistent throughout!!!! 

they have grown and changed before my eyes..I dont remember this so rapidly! maybe I'm just getting old!! :


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't believe I missed all the updates. The puppies are beautiful! Out of 7 puppies, I can't believe they are all males. These pictures are already making me want another puppy LOL.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*One week old today!*

Happy ONE week! wow....these are the porkiest puppies I have ever had! must be drinking pure cream :--big_grin:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Rolly polly and cute as a button! I am excited to watch them grow even more! Lovin' that black boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 8*

finally a pic I like of Demi  she is doing such a good job! its warm here today as you can see with how the pups are spread out! not sure who is flaked on his back : I cant see his ribbon!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, that is sooo sweet! Glad I still remember Tess' puppy biting phase, maybe I'll hold off for another year...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are adorable!!!! OHHHH I love puppies!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They are sooooo cute!!!
And Demi looks great for just giving birth to 7 
She looks so content!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AW!!!! That lime boy sure looks comfy!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I love checking this thread...such beautiful puppies! What a lovely Mom!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we now have an "orange" boy... a little visitor this weekend commented "No-Mark" had to have a ribbon too! so ...look for his flashy new ribbon in future photos...he is the lightest puppy as well


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww those pics of Demi and puppies are soo precious!! I look at the pics tho, and I just can't help but he little man in there with the pups. He and Demi look soo similar. And the fact that he's such a little mamas boy... if he could he would nuture them too lol!! Looking forward to watching the babies grow!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*I give!*

ok Im not doing so well with pictures! :uhoh: hard to post here,facebook, and my site!!!! lol I am just loving the boys! here are a couple from day 23! They are a very fun group...very active and just so cuddly  ENJOY!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO precious. I just love Mr. Sleepy in the last pic.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ohjesusmaryandjoseph.................


I WANT one!!!!!!!!!!!! soooooo incredibly cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh i so hope I get a puppy soon.....these babies are so gorgeous......I'd walk away with one, you're lucky I live so far away from you....


Congratulations!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they keep getting cuter and cuter! I just want to give them all lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are so freaking cute!!! Of course they're cuddly.. they're boys!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Adorable, Heather!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Adorable, Heather!!!


thanks Emily! Your website looks good! :woot2:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, those puppies are just gorgeous!!!
Like I said before, how do you get any work done???
I'd be hard pressed to leave those little bodies


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, those puppies are just gorgeous!!!
> Like I said before, how do you get any work done???
> I'd be hard pressed to leave those little bodies


thank you! they are getting very very cute! 4 wks today! I think our treat for the day is their 1st solids!!! should be fun! I have their bigger pen set up so they should be moved in the next couple days...I imagine the changes will be rapid now!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*5 wks! 06.17.10*

a beautiful day for an afternoon nap in the sun!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Heather, they look so cute! I miss having puppies 

Can't wait to see pics of them in another couple of weeks, all stacked up and looking pretty


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh Heather, they look so cute! I miss having puppies
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of them in another couple of weeks, all stacked up and looking pretty


UH OH! is that a request Linda!!!! lol I dont know if these guys would stay still long enough to *stack* :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

arcane said:


> UH OH! is that a request Linda!!!! lol I dont know if these guys would stay still long enough to *stack* :


LOL-I wish I could be there to see that! Puppies can be such wiggle worms some times


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how cute! Who is that funny pup with its head up against the waterbowl???


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

inge said:


> Oh, how cute! Who is that funny pup with its head up against the waterbowl???


 I think it's Black boy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG are they ever getting CUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just LOOOOOVE those boys of yours!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....look at those chunky little bodies!!!!! How unbelievably adorable!!! Doesn't look like Red Boy has missed too many meals!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Too cuuute!!! Can't believe they're 5 weeks already!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*5 wk open house - head shots!*

our 5 wk head shots & Daddy "Blue" gets to meet his puppies! He was a great daddy, very gentle and tolerant when they went searching for a teat to nurse!!!! lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww look at them!! They are definitely growin' up, and handsomely so!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! They are so cute!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ackkkkkk! I forgot Red boy so lets try this again!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so adorable and will grow up to look/be sweet like their mom and dad. How lucky those new families are!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

They are so adorable! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the expression on red and yellow. Orange and yellow look like they have great heads too! Blue, as usual, looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Love the expression on red and yellow. Orange and yellow look like they have great heads too! Blue, as usual, looks BEAUTIFUL!


the boys are getting very cute! I see alot of Blues in there! I wish now that I had of given Blue a spa treatment prior to the visit, it was a spur of the moment decision to have him join the party!!  there were a couple folks that hadn't met him up close and personal! He did very well with his babies! As a breeder this is a joy to see boys interacting well with puppies!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue certainly doesn't look like a spa treatment was needed. He is so very handsome.

Glad to hear he was good with the pups. I know nothing of breeding and having a litter, so I'm just curious, in general are alot of the dog dads no so keen on the pups?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Mad's Mom said:


> Blue certainly doesn't look like a spa treatment was needed. He is so very handsome.
> 
> Glad to hear he was good with the pups. I know nothing of breeding and having a litter, so I'm just curious, in general are alot of the dog dads no so keen on the pups?


I think in general boys are unsure of what these little creatures are, and can be intimidated by them. Puppies are annoying! they jump, bite, are smaller than usual...etc etc...both Boston & Blue have been wonderful when I have exposed them to the heathens! I have heard from other breeders that sometimes boys can be downright nasty with puppies. I would never have this in a boy I was actively using at stud.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

So IceZero... who's your puppy? 


Heather: was it as easy to pick whom was going with whom this time around?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They are adorable.......I'm a little partial to Lime boy....what a face!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> So IceZero... who's your puppy?
> 
> 
> Heather: was it as easy to pick whom was going with whom this time around?


I think they must have fallen over!!!!!! LOL haven't heard back from them : RED is their boy! for the most part it was pretty easy to pick, as some had favs from the start and they happened to have the temperaments each was looking for! or the lifestyle I thought that puppy should have!  I was just iffy on 2 and it worked out beautifully!!!!!!!!!

I was a tad worried for YELLOW as I didn't think anyone would want him! lo and behold lots did, but he is gonna be a spitfire! TOTALLY FEARLESS PUPPY! & into EVERYTHING! 

I am including ear plugs in his puppy packet!!!!!!:curtain:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, what a beautiful boy Blue is!!!
He's got a beautiful head!! (I know that sounds strange)
I just love the boys with big masculine heads


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, what a beautiful boy Blue is!!!
> He's got a beautiful head!! (I know that sounds strange)
> I just love the boys with big masculine heads


My Blue? or blue puppy? lol...if you are speaking of my goofy man, thank you I love him to bits!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm speaking about your "goofy man".
Which, by the way, is what we call Timber


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=77777&goto=newpost

has anyone ever noticed this before??? look at those 7's in the link! Karma?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The puppies are beautiful as ever! Looking at them makes me smile- they are so precious! Are you keeping one?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> The puppies are beautiful as ever! Looking at them makes me smile- they are so precious! Are you keeping one?


no not keeping one, I don't want another boy, and as there may be some changes in my life in the very near future I am actually downsizing some


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I think they must have fallen over!!!!!! LOL haven't heard back from them : RED is their boy! for the most part it was pretty easy to pick, as some had favs from the start and they happened to have the temperaments each was looking for! or the lifestyle I thought that puppy should have!  I was just iffy on 2 and it worked out beautifully!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was a tad worried for YELLOW as I didn't think anyone would want him! lo and behold lots did, but he is gonna be a spitfire! TOTALLY FEARLESS PUPPY! & into EVERYTHING!
> 
> I am including ear plugs in his puppy packet!!!!!!:curtain:


 
LOL! That seems to be a trend in your Tauri line :curtain:


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They're getting so big! I love them all - I'm sure it's gonna be hard choosing. I love the picture with daddy.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

As Heather already mentioned. We're getting the Red boy. I will post some pictures from the 5 week meet-up.

















































This is my favourite shot. Red boy on Christine's lap.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Andrei & Christine's photos are outstanding! I am looking forward to being on the other side of the lens on this journey!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What great pics of the red boy!! They're going to be gorgeous!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

GREAT shots of that little Red Boy!! I can't wait to see more of them!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you guys decide on a call name yet? Is he Apollo?


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

arcane said:


> Did you guys decide on a call name yet? Is he Apollo?


Oh yeah. Sorry we didn't mention it. But after doing a family poll we decide Apollo was too hard to pronounce in quick recall situations. I think the Apo in Apollo is hard to say initially.

So the name we decided on is 'Ollie'. Christine actually came up with it.

Thanks for the picture compliments. There will be more to come once we pick him up. We are very happy with the decision.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

IceZero said:


> Oh yeah. Sorry we didn't mention it. But after doing a family poll we decide Apollo was too hard to pronounce in quick recall situations. I think the Apo in Apollo is hard to say initially.
> 
> So the name we decided on is 'Ollie'. Christine actually came up with it.
> 
> Thanks for the picture compliments. There will be more to come once we pick him up. We are very happy with the decision.


Kewl! these fellows actually are ending up with some interesting names, and funny enough as I interact with them they seem to be suiting the puppies personalities!  Orange will be "Archie" - DK Green "Bentley" - Yellow "Crosby" - Lime "Simba" - Black "Darwin" - Blue "Denver" &now - Red "Ollie"


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> Kewl! these fellows actually are ending up with some interesting names, and funny enough as I interact with them they seem to be suiting the puppies personalities!  Orange will be "Archie" - DK Green "Bentley" - Yellow "Crosby" - Lime "Simba" - Black "Darwin" - Blue "Denver" &now - Red "Ollie"


What a great selection of names! I would be happy with any one of them


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

*Simba my new puppy if from the ~Blue & Demi litter*

Hello all, 

I am new to the golden forum, as I have recently gotten our first golden retriever and am VERY proud to share that it's from Heather's ~Blue and Demi litter!
We've had Simba for almost 2 weeks and has tranistioned extremely amazing into our family! I would love to post some pics of Simba so you can watch him grow and also so I can brag about him all the time! LOL!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Melly and Simba to the forum!!!
With parents like Demi and Blue, he is sure to be a handsome boy!!!!!
Can't wait to see those pics 
And, like the rest of us - Brag Away!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! You are lucky to be the proud parents of one of Heather's beautiful puppies! I would suggest also starting a new post under Member Introductions in case others miss it in this thread!  can't wait to see pictures of Simba!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Mel! Welcome aboard :smooch: you'll get lots of feedback here from some great folks! smooches to You and Simba!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pictures of Simba!


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

How do I post pics of Simba on here? LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Simba_Blue_My_Mind said:


> How do I post pics of Simba on here? LOL


hi Mel! in the advanced reply there is a paper clip icon (top row) click on it, a box will come up and I add directly from my PC..others sometimes do it via photobucket ..I am sure the pro's will chime in!


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice warm welcomes, I am still trying to learn this forum! haha


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

ok .. i think I have Simba as my profile pic now .. just going to test it! LOL


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

*A few pics of Simba*

I sure hope this worked! LOL


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

It worked!!  Cute picture!!!


----------



## Simba_Blue_My_Mind (Jun 23, 2010)

amy22 said:


> It worked!!  Cute picture!!!


 
Thanks .. I have actually went into the puppies forum on here and added a ton more! It's going to take me a bit to figure this out! haha


----------

